# Sound the Trumpets!!!!



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

<div align="center">































































































































<div align="center">Dee is going to be a puppy Mommie again!!
<div align="left">After almost 3 mo. of searching I have found my sweet baby......He is about 8 wks. now and if all goes well we will have him home the last of August. He is little Mr. "no name" for now, but I'm working on that.
<div align="left">Time to shop!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so thrilled for you!

Now we want DETAILS!!!!!!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh how wonderful! I am so thrilled! Will you send me some Puppy Breath?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

This is wonderful news!! Congratulations! From your other posts it sounds like this has been a hard search for you. I'm so glad it's over and you'll have a new baby to love and care for. Oh, and I agre with Marj, details please!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What wonderful news! I am so happy for you. There's nothing like a new baby to ease the pain (and keep you very  busy). Can't wait to see pictures.

Pat & Maggie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yipeeee!














I am soooo happy for you!














I cannot wait to hear more and to see pictures of your new snuggly little guy


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so happy for you!! Can't wait to see pics of your new furbaby!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

great news







can't wait to meet him here on SM


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

*<span style="font-family:Comic">HOT DIGGITY DAAAAWWWG!!!*





















</span>

Good for you Dee! I'm ecstatic for you! I've got my fingers crossed for you that all goes as planned.







We *all* want details, pictures and authentic certificates of "auntie-ship"! Can't wait to hear more!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

woohoo!!







how exciting!!!







congratulations, dee!!









you're not even going to offer up any tidbits for us to nibble on?? i'm so disappointed!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Way to go Dee, I am so happy for you, Congratulations, I hope the time passes quickly for you


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!








































































Now, it's time for show and tell...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Dee ~ This news makes my day!!!
















I couldn't be more thrilled.






























And yes, details, details, details!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I' m so happy for you.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> We *all* want details, pictures and authentic certificates of "auntie-ship"! Can't wait to hear more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wellllllll............details huh. I don't know about these things......don't want to jinx anything. I can certainly say he is the cutest thing I've ever seen!!

hummmmm.......and on his daddy's side there is a lot of 'Marcing' going on. Some might know about that.









You know I like em big......but big isn't everything. I don't know how big he'll get--probably 6.5 lbs? He was 2.2 lb. at 7 wks. Some might be able to tell me if that means anything. 

Oh heck, so here's what he looked like at 7 wks.























[attachment=25000:attachment]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Dee, a HUGE congratulations to you!!!






























2.2 at 7 weeks is on the larger side. I've had two who were about that at 8 weeks and they ended up at about 9 pounds (Rosebud R.I.P. & Kallie). But some grow fast at first and slow down or stop early; while others are slow at first and have a growth spurt. And others have an even growth. So I think it's hard to tell. But as of now, besides being gorgeous, he's a good-sized little boy.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!

That is one BEAUTIFUL pup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

JUst like lynnecpa said,

OMG woman! That pup is GORGEOUS! I feel so so happy for you.









Both Gizmo and Charlie were around that weight at 7 weeks... and Gizmo is now 9lbs, Charlie 10lbs.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=410916
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG what a doll!!!!!!!!!!!!
He looks soooo adorable.








Cheers to you for wanting a real man.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!!!

What a face









I am soooooo excited for all of you


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> <div align="center">


<div align="center">Dee is going to be a puppy Mommie again!!
<div align="left">After almost 3 mo. of searching I have found my sweet baby......He is about 8 wks. now and if all goes well we will have him home the last of August. He is little Mr. "no name" for now, but I'm working on that.
<div align="left">Time to shop!!!!!







[/B][/QUOTE]

Congrats on your bundle of joy! So happy for you!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

That is fantastic news







OMG he is sooooooo adorable














He is going to have you wrapped around his paws in no time flat







I am so happy for you and for your new precious fluffbutt


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

even though i congratulated u last night...i wanted to say it again! CONGRATS!!!!! im so happy for you. I hope he is everything and more than you dreamed he could be!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!!! I am just sooooooooo happy with for you
















He is such a cutie pie...Can't wait to see more pictures of him
















kat


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Dee, I'm sooooo excited for you! He's a cutie! Now the really hard part - the WAIT.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a handsome boy! I happen to agree with you. I like them a little more substantial, too. 6-7 pounds is perfect IMO.

I am so excited for you!

Any names picked out?


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats on your new little furbaby! He is precious! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness-he is absolutely stunning-my heart just melted all over the place!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Dee,































I am so excited for you that I can hardly wait until you actually have your baby in your arms and in your camera lense so you can share more of his loveliness with us.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> even though i congratulated u last night...i wanted to say it again! CONGRATS!!!!! im so happy for you. I hope he is everything and more than you dreamed he could be!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto for me. I put the photo you sent on my screen saver. He sure is a doll baby!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ I've checked out a few breeders' sites, to see if the "couch" is any of their pics


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Congratulations on your new puppy. I'm so happy you've found the perfect pup!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a great picture, Dee. I hope he brings you much joy. Congrats!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh my goodness, dee!!







he's beautiful!! *swoon*


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS . Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He's just perfect, Dee. I bet you're over the moon happy. Steal some puppy breath for me.

I prefer a baby on the larger side of the standard, too. Bonnie was 8.6 but she's whittled down to around 7.5 and is very healthy.

Keep us posted on EVERYTHING. Are you going to think of a name ahead of time, or wait until he comes home?


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

OMG, he is amazing... and already posing for photos at 7 weeks!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

What a cute little boy! I'm so happy for you, Dee. Congratulations!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh Wow, Dee, that little baby boy is beautiful. I'm sooooooo happy for you





















. Congrats to you





















. He's certainly worth all the searching you've done.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

pretty coat! Congrats on finding your new baby!
Andrea


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you!!
















Mr No Name sure looks like a handsome little darling!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> LOL ~ I've checked out a few breeders' sites, to see if the "couch" is any of their pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahah that's hilarious sneaky sneaky !!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

OMG Yay!!!! I'm so happy for you! He's just ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

He is absolutely adorable. Send me some Puppy Breath, too.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

We are very happy for you! A new baby sure does give a heart a new start!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Wellllllll............details huh. I don't know about these things......don't want to jinx anything. I can certainly say he is the cutest thing I've ever seen!!
> 
> hummmmm.......and on his daddy's side there is a lot of 'Marcing' going on. Some might know about that.
> 
> ...


Thats sooo great news !!!























He is soooooooo adorable!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

another OMG







I can't find another word







Look at him , he is sitting like a real good boy







I'll tell you if I'm ever looking for a puppy I'll ask you to find one for me







he is just the cutest puppy. I'm so happy for you


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW! He is the cutest puppy ever!!!
















Now, Dee, how are you going to stand this wait!!??? 

Should we have a contest to name him? Afterall, we've all been waiting for this day to come to, you know!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=410916
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dee,
That baby has Marcris all over him! He looks just like one of the babies I am hoping to turn out to be a show baby when she is stretched and relaxed. When I saw the picture I said OMG and called my daughter over to see the picture and asked her who he looks like and she said the same thing I did. I am so so happy for you.............


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Oh heck, so here's what he looked like at 7 wks.[/B]



what a ham! great picture, I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> QUOTE





> Oh heck, so here's what he looked like at 7 wks.[/B]



what a ham! great picture, I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you








[/B][/QUOTE]
Me too. I haven't been this happy, about a puppy, in YEARS!!!

I'm so excited for the "puppy" stories. I'm so excited for Dee.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh yes, I'm in a constant state of 'chills' every time I look at my precious boy.




























Thank you everyone for all your lovely comments!!







I really have to tell you I was getting discouraged. I'm so glad I went to the Portland show last Saturday. That is where Cindy Jones (Senoj Maltese) told me to call this lovely breeder. Cindy didn't have a puppy, but she was ever so helpful and willing to talk. She recommended this breeder. I also have to thank Jeanne Haley of Rijes for her help.














I was in the middle of a bunch of very good breeders, well known ladies who show and breed. At first they wondered what I was up to since I wasn't showing.







But when I started asking questions they were wonderful. They didn't even run me off for saying I'm not into Babydoll faces and like my Malts big.







They are not the only ones I have to thank. I had to make a decision between this breeder of my boy and 2 others who are top of the line. This was really hard because I had been talking with the other 2 for quite some time and waiting for their babies to get older. I did a lot of praying that night and this little guy was the answer














! So thank you God.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Oh yes, I'm in a constant state of 'chills' every time I look at my precious boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! You are AWESOME


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Dee, he is adorable







and such a little poser already















I am so very, very happy for you








I can't wait to hear all the little stories that I am sure will be forthcoming after this sweet little boy comes home to you


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

What a cutie pie!!! Your new lil boy is precious!!! I bet that the waiting is driving you crazy, but shopping for him will help. I'm so excited for you!! Congratulations!!! I can't wait to see the pictures of when you take him home!!!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

how excIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIting! i'm so super thrilled for you, i'm sure he'll be just a mischievous little handful that will let you know IMMEDIATELY he was "the one" that was meant for you























so super adorable. i'm so jealous!! LOL


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

DEE!







YEAH!!!



He is just beautifully handsome, darling cute! WHAT a LOOK he has!!! I can so feel, how you must feel. He is heartstopping handsome.














BEAUTIFUL!

Melanie


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I think I could look at that picture all day...........I am sure you do.









I am so very, very happy for you. He truly is a doll.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations Dee!!!! He's adorable!!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

He's beautiful! That coat! those eyes! the mouth, okay and the feet, and the tail, and and and the whole package!







Congratulations!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh he is such a precious boy. Congratulations. He looks like a real keeper. Your waiting and research paid off


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

He is way too cute! He is just so perfect. Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Dee, no matter what size he ends up being he is absolutely beautiful.







His coat is gorgeous. I couldn't be happier for you.







I can't wait until he is in your arms







and in your life. ~ Julia


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=410916
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is SO BEAUTIFUL!!! CONGRATS!!! oh how wonderful for you - I'm so happy happy for you!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: <span style="font-family:Century Gothic">Glad your found your new baby.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Awwwww. :smilie_daumenpos: Congratulations to the new mom-to-be of that gorgeous, precious little fluff. :aktion033: He is beautiful, Dee! I know how hard and long you've been looking and it just melts my heart to know you've found your perfect forever baby. Please keep us updated on all the developments while we help you wait. End of August will be here before you know it! In the meantime, shop yourself silly and have loads of fun!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Awwwww. :smilie_daumenpos: Congratulations to the new mom-to-be of that gorgeous, precious little fluff. :aktion033: He is beautiful, Dee! I know how hard and long you've been looking and it just melts my heart to know you've found your perfect forever baby. Please keep us updated on all the developments while we help you wait. End of August will be here before you know it! In the meantime, shop yourself silly and have loads of fun!![/B]


Nobody cuter than your precious boy, Marsha! I've been either in pet stores or had my nose in a catalog or in the online catalogs for days now. What fun! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

YAY!!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Yahoo for you! I'm so happy to hear you've found the perfect little pup. He is quite a handsome young lad.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWW!! Deeee! I have been kinda out of the loop lately, crazy busy so I haven't really kept up w/ SM, but when I saw this I am so happy for you, and congratulations on that GORGEOUS WHITE BUNDLE OF JOY!!!!!! He is stunning and I am sure he can't wait to meet his new mommy!!  Good Luck, and congrats!  I also like the babies to be a little bigger.... When Luci came home, my BF REALLY wanted her to stay tiny, and I always said I want a Maltese I can hug! So, my wish came true because Luci is now 9 lbs and a total chubster!


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

He is absolutely beautiful  :wub: .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I''m a bit late on this (still trying to do catch up) .. but just had to tell you how happy I am for you!! :chili: I saw that photo and it blew me away..he is simply gorgeous!! 
I know this was a long journey to find him...... but sometimes that's the way it is for that one special, 'MEANT-TO-BE" little pooch! 
looking forward to learning the name you choose for him and of course LOTS MORE PICTURES!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats on the new pup!! He is SO adorable!!! Im in love!! :wub:


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

After almost 3 mo. of searching I have found my sweet baby......He is about 8 wks. now and if all goes well we will have him home the last of August. He is little Mr. "no name" for now, but I'm working on that


:grouphug:  He found you!!!! And what a perfect boy he is Dee. My goodness, that picture of him says it all. He is everything special and he's yours  What a perfect match this is. He is one lucky little fella.

Very big hugs Dee,


Kathy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Gosh I go away to babysit my sons BIG dogs 125lbs and 70 lbs and come back to this.  Oh Dee he is just beautiful, :wub: little Frosty would love knowing you found him.  I am soooo anxious to see more pictures of him and to watch him grow and hear all about the little guy. I am more then happy for you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so excited for you. Thrilled actually. I told you that you'd know when the time was right and it was the right little furbaby.

Now we must not only have all the details, but also pics -- lots and lots of pics. :aktion033:


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I just spotted this and am sorry i missed it earlier. I am so happy for you, a puppy is the best medicine ever. Remember you can't ake too many pictures. I am sure both mommie and baby will be very happy together.
PS Enjoy shopping.
Aimee


----------

